# Shaving Brushes In Black & White Ebony Wood



## Mr.Magnus (Apr 19, 2015)

In this past week i manage to make two brushes out of a nice block of black and white ebony.

Both are mounted with 28mm high quality silvertip badger knots. And the handles are finished with a high gloss coating.

Im very happy with how thay came out.







[video=youtube;8oL8uy-oGG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oL8uy-oGG8[/video]​


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Really nice! Love the bigger one on the left especially.


----------



## Sparklepony (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow that is awesome. do you sell these?


----------

